# Uber drivers suspended after copping abuse from anti-mask customers



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

> Uber drivers were kicked off the platform after asking passengers to wear masks and comply with COVID-19 capacity limits, a Senate inquiry has heard.
> 
> Two Uber drivers told a Senate hearing on Thursday that Uber deactivated their accounts when passengers filed false reports about them after being asked to follow COVID safety rules.
> 
> ...


----------

